# 1969 Pontiac Lemans tranny issue



## My6869gto (Sep 10, 2013)

For some reason it doesn't matter if the car is running or not but it won't come out of park. It's an automatic shifter on the floor.

Any suggestions as to where I could start or where I should look to figure this out and get it shifting or shifter out of park?

Thank you,

Scott:smile2:


----------



## rexs73gto (Nov 25, 2012)

If you take the cable off of the trans will the trans shift out of gear then??? If it will you have a concern with the shifter.


----------



## My6869gto (Sep 10, 2013)

I will give that a try tomorrow, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Disconnect the cable at the transmission. Turn the key to "on" position. You should be able to grab the collar on the steering column between the dash and the steering wheel, and turn it with your hands - and hear the transmission "shifting" into the various gears. If you can't turn the column, either something is hosed in the linkage to the key-lock cylinder and it's not releasing the pin that holds the back-drive linkage in place, something is bound up inside the column, or there's a problem with the back-drive linkage itself.

You should also be able to get under the car and move the transmission shift arm by hand (cable disconnected) and have someone observe that collar on the column rotating back and forth.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree, most likely bound up linkage to the steering column lockout. Check your cable too, the stock ones are prone to kinking inside the boot and will not push the trans tab when kinked. Shiftworks.com sells a heavier cabled reproduction which is one of the only repo parts i have come across that is better than the original.


----------



## My6869gto (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks again for all these suggestions. I haven't had the opportunity to work on this yet but hope so in the next few days.

Thank you!


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I must be asleep, he said "It's an automatic shifter on the floor"


----------



## My6869gto (Sep 10, 2013)

Honestly, what do you mean by saying "you must be asleep"?


----------

